# Gas mask as a defense?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I was bugging in I would consider getting a gas mask as a defense from home invaders. 
Odds are your going to be out numbered so why not level the playing field? Just think
if you could put on your mask and release some tear gas or some other kind nasty smoke.

It would be hard for them to overtake you if you could see them but they couldn't see 
you. They would be busy crying and gasping for breath. My plan would also include a way 
to block there exit. Might as well take care of them now or they might be 
back with masks of there own. You can get a new very effective mask for about $30.
And a nasty gas is easy to make. 

You would really have an advantage being on home field and prepared with a unconventional
defensive surprise. How many blind chocking bad guys would it take to over power you while 
you'r shooting?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Why make your own when you can buy: Clear Out Tear Gas Grenades 6oz | Modern Threat Response


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The biggest problem is TIME.
You would need to have advanced warning of invasion by several min's to use those defenses.
Overwhelming firepower is a better answer, IMO.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmmm,

So.. "BOOOM" the door gets kicked open, you don your mask, and with no hesitation pop smoke, or in this case tear gas.

It takes a while for the tear gas to reach a concentration that's going to debilitate someone. And not everyone is affected equally. 

If you knew they were coming, and could time it just right... maybe. 

Also, it's going to leave a film on everything inside, and smell awful forever. It burns your skin around the mask, the mask fills with sweat, stand around in it long enough the sweat runs down your crack...

A nasty gas that's easy to make is bleach and ammonia, and it's surprisingly not effective. Takes forever to work.

SOCOM (who has also clearly stood around in various gases) beat me to it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was always taught to call the fire dept before going into a tear gas mode. Do they make the stuff non flammable these days? Who has practiced shooting while wearing a mask? Its prob a good idea whos time has not come yet.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> The biggest problem is TIME.
> You would need to have advanced warning of invasion by several min's to use those defenses.
> Overwhelming firepower is a better answer, IMO.


I see what you are saying but heck you have days or months advanced warning.
Firepower is great if you got it ready to go just like gas and a mask. 
I bet It wouldn't take that much thinking to come up with something that I could throw for 
an instant effect. I'll take any advantage I can think of.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I think he is saying you are out of time by the time you see someone with a gun hoofing it across your yard toward your door.

Try it. If you have the space, just set up a little shoot house, and have someone charge it. You can look out the window, even. The fatal funnel is the problem for them, actually coming in. Once they are in, it's a mess for both sides. Tear gas, flash bangs, whatever, it's a mess and you are super adrenalized, you get tunnel vision (and i've only trained it, never with live ammo). You will be amazed how fast that "all the time in the world" turns into "no time whatsoever" when you catch that first glimpse.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys might be right maybe not such a good idea,,,,,But I'm going to pick up a couple anyways
while they are cheap. You just never know

http://www.chkadels.com/ProductDeta...ecode=GOCHPL&gclid=CIGc9KWvuckCFdEXHwodyPEH8w


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I see what you are saying but heck you have days or months advanced warning.
> Firepower is great if you got it ready to go just like gas and a mask.
> I bet It wouldn't take that much thinking to come up with something that I could throw for
> an instant effect. I'll take any advantage I can think of.


You had better rethink that logic, even if you know of a pending assault, it is impossible to remain 100% vigilant for more than a few hours as a individual.
The only time You would need to don a mask would be in a preparatory bombardment by your OPFOR to incapacitate you,
you would have a few seconds while they waited for the gas to build up, a flash/bang would be more expected depending on the type of OPFOR encountered..
The quickest thing you could throw is a frag grenade, 3 seconds after you let the spoon go.
Close to you inside a 1/4 pound block of tnt with 6 sec percussion initiated fuse, make sure there is a wall between to suck up the blast wave.

Back to a real scenario, 
any firearm can be brought to bear in about five seconds, there is no substitute for that, the level of fire is dependent on what you choose to defend with.
Kick my door in and you will meet a Thompson sub machinegun.
Gather outside as perps for an assault and meet a belt fed machinegun.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> You guys might be right maybe not such a good idea,,,,,But I'm going to pick up a couple anyways
> while they are cheap. You just never know
> 
> Israeli Gas Mask With Filter | CHKadels.com | Survival & Camping Gear


Good idea, I in no way implied not having them.
I have about a dozen of them or more, Two in each jeep at all times with two spare filters for each.
They are on the ready rack in my bedroom.
Also have a case of filters for them. 
I do not anticipate chemical or biological warfare here or plan for it for the most part.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I was always taught to call the fire dept before going into a tear gas mode. Do they make the stuff non flammable these days? Who has practiced shooting while wearing a mask? Its prob a good idea whos time has not come yet.


There are some gas grenades that are non burning, casings are made of Bakelite with impact fusing, product is in powder form, not as potent as a normal CS canister. 
Also some aerosol dispensers are available.

I have shot plenty with a mask on my face, primarily with M-17 and M-17a1 protective mask's..
I have used others also in the past.
Long guns used were M1, M14, M16, M4, M60, 870.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Well there may be a few uses for the mask. I would think that the gas would be used against you, to get you out of the house, so you would be able to stay with a mask. 
The tear gas could be an area denial type of weapon. If you have a safe room, it wouldn't be a bad idea to have some way of flooding the hallway with this gas. Either have a canister set, installed, and ready to fill the hallway, or a chute with closing access door to drop a few of these aerosol cans. Just a random thought for ya.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> You guys might be right maybe not such a good idea,,,,,But I'm going to pick up a couple anyways
> while they are cheap. You just never know
> 
> Israeli Gas Mask With Filter | CHKadels.com | Survival & Camping Gear


Quote from the website you referenced "Note: Though these gas masks and filters may function as intended, they have likely exceeded their expiration dates and should be used at your own risk".

Know that any gas mask that is used effectively requires a fit. This means no facial hair. This is a criteria in today's work force as mandated by OSHA, for those working in potential "exposure work areas".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Almost all of the available filters, out of date will still work well for irritants such as tear gas.
The falloff is in the corrosive chemicals and nerve agents, plus bio's.
I don't concern myself with B/C attacks here, the amounts of chemistry to make a large attack is huge, 
they could never get hold of the volume of precursors to make an attack effective.
They are useless here in the northeast winters, zero effectiveness unless it is dumped right on you.
If you read WW1 history on gas attacks from both sides, they talk in tens of tons used for a single attack.
Many times the gas was dissipated with the wind and the attacks failed. 
We hauled tens of thousands of tons of chemical munitions across the Pacific to use against the japs in Olympic Coronet.
The intent was to kill everything within five miles of the landing beaches on Honshu and the Tokyo plain..
Those weapons were to be delivered by B29 bombers, carrier planes and once ashore by 175MM, 155MM howitzers and 4.2 inch mortars.

The only effective way those ragheaded bastards could get enough chlorine , phosgene, 
hydrochloric acid and sodium cyanide would be to own an industrial chemical company.

In theory, one could compound the necessary chemicals, 
bolt a farming type plant sprayer and spray bar in a plane and fly down wall street at 5 pm with the pump going.
They could also use hydrazine or 100% hydrogen peroxide out of that dispenser with great effect both of these will melt the flesh right off your body.
There are other corrosives that do the same, the problem is getting them in quantity.
By the way these latter two are rocket fuels.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually the aggressors would likely use gas grenades on YOU, so yes, having the masks may be a good idea if you are preparing for a siege or invasion.

I have a complete set of masks for the entire family, all easy to access bins, with gloves. Not for the purpose described above, but because annually in America all manner of odd gas related issues occur. Trains crash and spill ammonia, chlorine, and HCL. Propane factories explode and force evacuations, terrorists, gas leaks, and cleaning the pool are all good reasons to have masks on hand. They are inexpensive, and you really only buy them once (and mebbe new filters every decade or so-ya cheap bastages!)


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I think a gas mask is a good idea for edc. With Isis researching chemical weaponry I don't think we can be prepared enuf.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Mebbe even get the light chemical suit, they run about $11 bux each. Add some latex gloves and your people will be buttoned up tight. Chemical weapons are low-hanging fruit to terrorists. All they need is a railroad that runs thru a congested area and they can kill thousands. Without a mask, you would die in a traffic jam trying to evacuate your neighborhood, or have your throat burned out by chlorine gas. 

Gas masks >$20
Chemical suit $11
Gloves $5
Surviving a terrorist attack: Priceless.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

The suit (with hoodie) is in the case of a dirty bomb where there may be airborne fallout. If the ash settles in your hair or skin you will be contaminated.
Also, a suit and mask could make decon much easier. Remember that once you escape the contaminated zones, there will be decon stations set up to clean you off (if it is anything exotic.) Decon sux, it's like a strip search with a fire hose, and cold-ass water. Did I mention the stiff-brustled brush that is used to scrub deep down into your pores?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't do what this guy did:
Right at Your Door (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a few gas masks set back, of both the Israeli and German variety. I've practiced shooting with them. Your field of vision is restricted, especially on the periphery, but it's better than being blinded by tear gas or worse.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If I was bugging in I would consider getting a gas mask as a defense from home invaders.
> Odds are your going to be out numbered so why not level the playing field? Just think
> if you could put on your mask and release some tear gas or some other kind nasty smoke.
> 
> ...


JUST A DISCLAIMER, KNOW YOUR LOCAL LAWS, EVEN INTENDING TO DO THIS STUFF CAN BE CONSIDERED A CRIME. EVEN IF YOU ARN'T DOING IT YOURSELF, SUGGESTING SOMEONE ELSE DO IT COULD ALSO BE A CRIME!!!! BEWARE, THIS COULD BE UNLAWFUL IN YOUR LOCALE.

Dude research any chemical weapon you intend to use, not just in terms of 'effects' but also "after effects" that is what cleanup is required to clean up the stuff afterwards. Last thing you want is your couch to cause you to break out in hives for the next 5 months.

But sure it is good just research the law, as I know in Canada, you could be charged with administering a noxious substance if you used something like teargas as a home invasion defense.

Atleast for people such as myself stockpiling a specific dispersant would arouse police scruitny as they always think people that are capable of doing something nasty will so they act on those grounds regardless of what the real situation is.

Bear in mind it is pretty easy to make a noxious gas with stale urine and bleach, its probably one of the easy noxious gases to make, however you probably need an ammonia filter for your gas mask not a standard nato filter.

None the less research your local laws, as we are living in a police state where police deem anyone who can defend themselves a terrorist.

In the US for instance
http://www.judicial.state.sc.us/summaryCourtBenchBook/HTML/OffensesE.htm



> E.
> Offenses Against the Person
> 
> ACCESSORY BEFORE THE FACT
> ...


----------

